# Valu-Line opinions?



## SteveF (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi gang,

Getting set to start my Jon project. I'm looking at a package that includes a 1997 galvanized Valu-Line about an hour away. Looks fine in the pics but any opinions on that brand?

Thanks!


----------



## basstender10.6 (Sep 13, 2011)

Here is the thing with trailers. There are the better ones (loadrite) and some cheaper models. When it comes to s small boat aslong as the leaf springs, axle, hubs are good and the trailer is not rusted you should be good!


----------



## SteveF (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks! In fact I bought a LoadRite today. Good price but sticker shock on the MD taxes and fees!

S


----------

